

Loyal to Its Roots - mark-t
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/10/science/10plant.html?_r=3&th&emc=th&or&oref=slogin&oref=slogin

======
mhb
It would be great if some invasive species behaved this way. The chemical
which causes the plants to restrain themselves could be used to slow down
their growth.

------
mark-t
This really struck me, since I'm so accustomed to thinking of plants as little
more than scenery and nutrition. However, when you think about it, it's
obvious that plants should exhibit very complicated behaviors, since they've
been evolving for so long. I just never really thought about it.

~~~
bayleo
While I agree that this article made me think twice about my preconceptions of
plant-life, it is nonetheless important to remember that evolution -- despite
the length of time involved -- does not necessarily lead to _complicated_
behavior.

~~~
mark-t
Right. Maybe sophisticated would have been a better choice of words. I just
mean that it should have been obvious that they would be highly adapted and
competitive, considering the ways some plants interact with specific birds and
insects.

